# Drucker unter XP x64



## smyle (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute

ich habe ein seltsames Phänomen. Eine Mitarbeiterin von und hat mehrere Netzwerkdrucker verbunden. Welche funktionieren bis auf einen. Ihr Standarddrucker funktioniert nicht. laut den Fehlermeldungen besteht keine Verbindung zum Drucker. Ich kann ihn jedoch „anpingen“ und eine Testseite drucken. Wenn ich jedoch aus einem Programm etwas drucke, heisst es dass keine Verbindung besteht.

Sie Person hat einen neuen Computer mit Windows XP x64 erhalten. Alle anderen Mitarbeiter haben noch das normale XP. und bei ihnen funktioniert es problemlos.

Da ihr Profil bei uns auf dem Server gespeichert wird, habe ich ihr Profil Komplet gelöscht und neu erstellt (lokal und auf dem Server). Hat leider nichts gebracht.

Habt ihr noch eine Idee was ich machen könnte? Denn ich habe schon so vieles versucht das mir die Ideen ausgegangen sind.
Der Treiber des Druckers sollte stimmen. Denn wir haben einen Universellen Treiber. Und bei den anderen Drucker desselben Typs können die anderen User mit x64 XP drucken. 

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Hilfe.
Und falls ihr noch mehr Informationen benötigt könnt ihr diese verlangen. Mal schauen ob ich euch diese für die Hilfe geben kann.


----------

